# Black & Decker RTX-B Rotary Tool



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I came into the need for a rotary tool a while back, and found the Black and Decker RTX-B 3 speed rotary tool on sale at Walmart. I figured since I most likely wouldn't use it after that project, and it was on such a cheap sale, it wouldn't be a bad thing to pick up the B&D instead of a Dremel. Well, two things come to mind very quickly. 

#1. Once you have one, excuses to use a rotary tool pop up ALL the time. 

#2. My RTX simply works better than a comparable Dremel.

After a year of weekly abusing the dickens out of this thing, on everything from deburring, sheet metal cutting, polishing, and what have you, I have found the following with this tool.

Pros:
- Durable. I have been rather abusive to this tool for a year now, a buddy of mine who bought a similar level Dremel at the same time has already siezed it up and gotten a replacement.
- Easy bit change out. The positive lock of the collet makes swapping bits out a snap.
- Cool running. This is just a seat of the pants kind of thing, I haven't taken the temp or anything, but it feels cooler in the hand than a Dremel tool running the same period of time. 
- Speed adjustable. With low, medium and high speed settings, there is no one size fits all approach here.
- Ergonomic design. It fits the hand and feels good.
- Torquey. This thing is no wimp in the power department. It will blast through tough polishing jobs, particularly detail in my alloy wheels on my truck, without flinching.

Cons: 
- Too few speed adjustments. Instead of a 3 position rotary switch, perhaps they could have used a rotary potentiometer to vary the voltage reaching the motor and adjusting the motor speed. There are other RTX models for that though. This is what it is.
- Torquey. I listed this as a pro, it is also a con. This thing is a tool you REALLY need to hold onto. It will rip itself out of your hand if you are inattentive while using the tool

Overall I feel this model is a great model for all around use, but the few speed adjustments do hold it back a hair. They RTX-6 is incorrectly listed on the B&D Website as being a 3 speed as well, even though the photos clearly show the speed adjuster with numbers up to 5 (the 6 isn't visible due to the position of the switch). 
I have used an RTX-6, and do not feel the added adjustability of speed is worth the extra money. In comparison to the Craftsman rotary tools, and the Dremel rotary tools I have been exposed to, the B&D RTX is a leap above and beyond in usability, comfort, and control.


----------



## leejb (Feb 16, 2008)

*Rtx*

dbhost

I have both the RTX and the Dremel.
I use the RTX 10 times as much as the Dremel.
B&D could make the speed control easer to use.

Lee
http://woodtamer.blogspot.com


----------



## Howard Ferstler (Sep 27, 2007)

leejb said:


> dbhost
> 
> I have both the RTX and the Dremel.
> I use the RTX 10 times as much as the Dremel.
> ...


I have both also. The Dremel does allow the user to easily change brushes, although the access door does not latch up solidly (I use a rubber band around the chassis to hold it shut). The B&D has a much easier to use collet lock, and I have no problems with only three speed options. Both seem equally powerful. 

Both also will try to overheat if you hook up Dremel's miniature circular saw blade and try to shallow cut four feet of 1/4-inch thick panel trim around a window (to install some new moldings neatly). No doubt that accessory is not designed for that kind of work, but at the time the use of a massive Skil Mag 77 circular saw seemed out of the question. With other attachments neither tool seems to have a problem.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I had not thought of brush changes. Most folks these days don't know how to change brushes, let alone want to. I HAVE in the past changed brushes and bushings on electric motors. But I seriously doubt most folks would know how.

I have no trouble with the speed control aside from the fact it is only 3 speeds instead of a more fine grained variable resistor type speed control.

For me the big plus for the RTX is comfort of use. This is a seat of the pants observation. But the RTX just feels better in my hand than the others I have used. I wish I could remember the Dremel model I used. (friends Dremel, older model now). And the Craftsman was just not worth using. The collet was a pain, and I had to basically cramp my hand to hold the thing...


----------



## leejb (Feb 16, 2008)

*Rtx*

The RTX i have and the RTX I sell at work is actually a variable speed.
By turning the speed dial slowly, its variable speed instead of jumping from L to M to H. This RTX sells for $34.99 where I work.

Lee
http://woodtamer.blogspot.com


----------



## End Grain (Nov 16, 2007)

I have both and the RTX rides with me. I use it primarily to gradually grind open lock and latch plates in door jambs where the house has settled a bit and the striker or deadbolt doesn't line up perfectly. With the pink cone-shaped grinding tip in place at mid-high speed, it doesn't take too much material off too quickly. I can get into the corners and keep a nice straight profile as I'm grinding so that the plate looks untouched. The Dremel isn't as powerful and so it stays home.


----------

